# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kendimi i Kur'anit edhe per te vdekurit (argumentet)

## rapsod

Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Paqa dhe Bekimi i Allahut jane per Profetin tone Muhamedin A.S. 
Per te ardhur keq ne ditet tona disa qe u thone vetes hoxhallare qe perfitojne nga "minberi"-foltorja ne xhami, dalin dhe leshojne deklarata fetare (fetva) te cilat nuk kane baza te shendosha, sikur kriza te kete ardhur ne kulminacionin e saj ose sic thote populli yne sikur t'ua kene vene litarin ne fyt dalin dhe mbajne nje fjalim (khutbeh) te tere rreth temes *"A eshte e lejushme leximi i Kur'anit per te vdekurit"* nderkohe qe ndertojne pyetjen, pergjigjen e kane te prere *"ndalohet leximi i Kur'anit per te vdekurit muslimane"* duke pretenduar se Sevapi nuk shkon tek ata.
Keshtu qe e kemi obligim, ashtu sic kane bere edhe dijetaret muslimane te hershem tu kthejme pergjigje ketyre njerezve te papergjegjshem!!

Ka thene Profeti yne Muhamedi (S.A.S.): *"Lexoni Ja Sin-in per te vdekurit tuaj"* Ky Hadith eshte i transmetuar nga _Ebu Dauti _   dhe tek ai eshte _Hadith Hasen_ gjithashtu _en-Nesaij, Ibn Maxheh, Ahmed dhe el-Hakim_ dhe ka vertetuar saktesine e tij _(Sahih)_ _Ibn Hibban_ edhe nese thuhet se disa dijetare e kane dobesuar kete hadith nuk duhet te harrojme se _Imam Neveviu_ ne parathenien e _"40 haditheve"_ ka thene: _Dijetaret kane rene ne mirkuptim (ittefeku) se lejohet (xha'iz) te punohet me hadith Daif ne punet e mira!_
Gjithashtu Muhamedi A.S. ne nje hadith te tij thote: *"Nese vdes dikush prej jush, mos e mbyllni ate por shpejtoni dhe lexoini atij tek varri, tek koka el-Fatihah dhe tek kembet Hatmen prej sures el-Bekareh"* Ka thene _Hafidh Ibn Haxher ne Komentimin e Bukhariut _   per kete hadith: _" E nxorri (akhrexhe) et-Tabrani me zinxhir transmetimi (Isnad, sened) Hasen-te mire"_

vazhdon.....

----------


## fjollat

Rapsod,

Nëse nuk e ke hetu, shkrimet me ngjyrë të verdhë nuk lexohen dot, përdor ngjyra tjera.

selam

----------


## rapsod

Selam!!
Meqenese ka pasur problem me ngjyrat po e riperseris shkrimin ne bardhezi!
Falenderimi i takon Allahut, Paqa dhe Bekimi i Allahut jane per Profetin tone Muhamedin A.S. 
Per te ardhur keq ne ditet tona disa qe u thone vetes hoxhallare qe perfitojne nga "minberi"-foltorja ne xhami, dalin dhe leshojne deklarata fetare (fetva) te cilat nuk kane baza te shendosha, sikur kriza te kete ardhur ne kulminacionin e saj ose sic thote populli yne sikur t'ua kene vene litarin ne fyt dalin dhe mbajne nje fjalim (khutbeh) te tere rreth temes "A eshte e lejushme leximi i Kur'anit per te vdekurit" nderkohe qe ndertojne pyetjen, pergjigjen e kane te prere "ndalohet leximi i Kur'anit per te vdekurit muslimane" duke pretenduar se Sevapi nuk shkon tek ata.
Keshtu qe e kemi obligim, ashtu sic kane bere edhe dijetaret muslimane te hershem tu kthejme pergjigje ketyre njerezve te papergjegjshem!!

Ka thene Profeti yne Muhamedi (S.A.S.): "Lexoni Ja Sin-in per te vdekurit tuaj" Ky Hadith eshte i transmetuar nga Ebu Dauti dhe tek ai eshte Hadith Hasen gjithashtu en-Nesaij, Ibn Maxheh, Ahmed dhe el-Hakim dhe ka vertetuar saktesine e tij (Sahih) Ibn Hibban edhe nese thuhet se disa dijetare e kane dobesuar kete hadith nuk duhet te harrojme se Imam Neveviu ne parathenien e "40 haditheve" ka thene: Dijetaret kane rene ne mirkuptim (ittefeku) se lejohet (xha'iz) te punohet me hadith Daif ne punet e mira!
Gjithashtu Muhamedi A.S. ne nje hadith te tij thote: "Nese vdes dikush prej jush, mos e mbyllni ate por shpejtoni dhe lexoini atij tek varri, tek koka el-Fatihah dhe tek kembet Hatmen prej sures el-Bekareh" Ka thene Hafidh Ibn Haxher ne Komentimin e Bukhariut per kete hadith: " E nxorri (akhrexhe) et-Tabrani me zinxhir transmetimi (Isnad, sened) Hasen-te mire"

vazhdon.....
__________________

----------


## rapsod

Vazhdimi....
Per sa u permend me siper....
Kete kane kuptuar edhe sahabet e nderuara nga profeti yne Muhamedi a.s., pra lejimin e kendimit te Kur'anit te Madheruar per te vdekurit. 
Le te tregojme se Sahabiu i nderuar *Abdullah Ibn Omer Ibn el-Khattab*  r.a. lexoi mbi varr _fillimin e Sures Bekareh dhe Hatmen e saj_. Transmetoi Imam el-Bejhekij  dhe vertetoi qe eshte Hasen-i mire Hafizi en-Nevevij  ne "el-Edhkar"

*Argument nga dijetaret Hanbeli per lejimin e kendimit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit muslimane*
Ka thene Imam Ebu Beker el-Meruzij, njeri nga nxenesit e Imam Ahmed Ibn Hanbel  (shih librin el-Maksed el-Ershed) sic ka shkruar: "_kam degjuar Ahmed Ibn Hanbel te thote: Nese hyni ne varreza lexoni Ajetin Kursij  dhe Kulhuvallahun tre here  me pas thoni: O Allah beje kete (Kur'anin) miresi per Banoret e Varrezave"_

----------


## rapsod

*Argument prej dijetareve Hanfij per lejimin e kendimit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit:*

Ka thene *ez-Zejla3ij*  (3=ajn) ne librin e tij "Tebjjin el Haka'ik" ne kapitullin "Haxhi per te tjeret" sic shkruan: _Domethenia e ketij kapitulli eshte se njeriu mund te kthej sevapet e veprave te tij per te tjeret tek Ehli sunneti wa el xhema3ah si ato te namazit apo agjerimit dhe haxhit, apo sadekaja ose leximi i Kur'anit ose Dua-lutje etj si keto prej veprave te devotshme, dhe te gjitha mberrijne tek te vdekurit dhe i vlejne atij._
***Rapsodi: Te kuptohemi se behet fjale per Sevapet dhe jo per Farzet - (Obligimet) te cilat gjithmone jane personale.

----------


## rapsod

Per me teper do vazhdoj me vone se s'kam edhe shume kohe, por tema eshte drejt mbylljes pasi te kem permendur argumentet e malikiteve,shafive gjithashtu edhe te Shejkhut te Vehabive Ibn Tejmije per lejimin e leximit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit!
ps/ tema nuk trajtohet si problematike e nxjerr nga muslimaet e botes por meqe kjo ceshtje ka pasur nje jehone te gjere ne vendin tone sidomos pas 92 qe ishte viti i prurjeve arabe dhe doktrinave te reja vehabiste bashk me ta. U detyrova si obligim te sqaroj kete ceshtje qe muslimanet e vendit tim mos u vene shum veshin se cfare doktrinash perdoren nga vahebite e nexhdit.
Selamun Alejkum ala ehli-l-kibleh

----------


## rapsod

Per me teper do vazhdoj me vone se s'kam edhe shume kohe, por tema eshte drejt mbylljes pasi te kem permendur argumentet e malikiteve,shafive gjithashtu edhe te Shejkhut te Vehabive Ibn Tejmije per lejimin e leximit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit!
ps/ tema nuk trajtohet si problematike e nxjerr nga muslimaet e botes por meqe kjo ceshtje ka pasur nje jehone te gjere ne vendin tone sidomos pas 92 qe ishte viti i prurjeve arabe dhe doktrinave te reja vehabiste bashk me ta. U detyrova si obligim te sqaroj kete ceshtje qe muslimanet e vendit tim mos u vene shum veshin se cfare doktrinash perdoren nga vahebite e nexhdit, por te ndjekin rrugen qe lane pas dijetaret tane si H. Vehbi Dibra, H. Mahmud Dashi etj dijetare te vendit tone qe e kane nderuar vendin tone dhe Islamin ne bote.
Selamun Alejkum ala ehli-l-kibleh

----------


## INDRITI

Ne lidhje me kete pyetje ka dy mendime dhe qe te dy kane dale nga i njenjti hadith.
Thote profeti Muhammed as:*Idha mate Ibnu Adem inkata'a amelehu il-la min thelatheh: Sadakatul xherije, ilmun nafiun terekehu, ue ueledun salihun jed'u leh*

Qe ne shqip dmth:Nese vdes i biri i Ademit(njeriu) i nderpritet aktiviteti i punes e tij pervecse ne tre raste: Sadakaja e rrjedheshme, nje dituri e dobishme qe ka lene nga pas, dhe nje djale (femije) i mire qe lutet per te

Pra ma sadaka te rrjedheshme kuptohet, kur nje njeri ben nje investim ne kete bote dhe shperblimi i tij i vazhdon edhe pasi vdes, psh nderton nje cezme uji dhe pine njerezit nga ajo, nderkohe sa here qe dikush shuan etjen ku njeri shperblehet, apo ai qe mbjell nje peme dhe sa here qe dikush ha nga ajo urohet dhe kys shperblim vete. e shume e shume gjera te ngjashme pa dashur te zgjatem.

2-Sic u pa me siper edhe dituria e dobishme eshte sebeb per arritjen e savapeve edhe pasi vdes personi. Dhe me dituri te vlefshme nuk nenkuptohet vetem dituria fetare por cdolloj dituri e cila perdoret per te miren e njeriut shoqerise , familjes, dhe per cdo te mire qe rrjesh nga kjo dituri mesuesi i saj shperblehet.

3-Ndersa e treta ishte lutja qe femija ben per prinderin e tij, pra edhe ky shperblim shkon per babane apo edhe nenen.
Ne kete pike(dmth per lutjen) ka mendim anonim nga te tere dijetaret e juristet Islame se shkon shperblimi por kundershtimi eshte pikerisht tek kurani, a shkon shperblimi i leximit te tij tek i vdekuri?

Ketu kemi dy mendime:

1- grupi i pare i juristeve islame thone qe nuk shkon shperblimi i leximit te kuranit pasi profeti ka permendur vetem tre gjera te cilat i permendem me siper dhe se ka permendur leximin e kuranit ne hadith.

2- ndersa grupi i dyte mendon se ky shperblim i vete personit te vdekur pasi profeti thote:*dhe nje femije i mire qe lutet per te* dhe sipas ketij grupi kurani permban ne vetvete edhe dua, bile ne pergjigjien e tyre shtrojne pyetjen:* A ka dua me te mire sesa kurani?*
Perkrahes i ketij mendimi eshte edhe vete Ibn Tejmije, per me shume mund te shikoni tek librat e tij vellimore pikerisht tek:"fetava ibntejmije".

keto ishin mendimet te verteten Allahui e di me mire, nderkohe qe ne vazhdim kam ndermend te sjell dicka me te zgjeruar.
Selam alejkum.

----------


## rapsod

Selam i dashur Indrit!
Sinqerisht me pelqeu shume shkrimi yt per temen, eshte nje shkrim shume praktik dhe une te pergezoj. Ne pergjithesi ajo qe ke sjelle dhe ajo qe sjell une ne pamjen e pare duken shume kontradiktore, por po te hyet ne nje analize jo dhe shume te thelle do te shihet se kane shume te perbashketa. Ajo qe ti sjell eshte nje permbledhje  ose me mire le te them qe do te ishte e nevojshme qe une ta filloja me kete si paranteze. Ceshtja e kendimit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit eshte nje problematike juristesh, mire po sic thuhet me nje fjale qe konfliktualiteti (shkencor) i dijetareve eshte meshire. Kur e kam hapur kete teme nuk e kam thene pa nje qellim qe disa hoxhallare duke perfituar nga shansi te mbajne nje fjalim ndoshta edhe dy ne rastin e xhumase, flasin per kete teme sikur kjo te ishte tema vendimtare islame, ajo qe eshte me e renda eshte se fetvate qe leshojne pa piken e pergjegjesise perpara Allahut i drejtohet nje xhemati te tere duke i trembur ata me fjalen "shirk" ose "kufer" ose "riddeh" pra disidente te rruges se ehli sunnetit. Prandaj mora pergjegjesite e mia si musliman te hedh ne kete forum argumentet qe sjellin, ashtu sic e thekson edhe ti grupi i dyte i dijetareve dhe po ta vesh re ne shkrimin tim nuk ka as edhe nje fjale te Rapsodit por te atyre juristeve qe kane menduar ndryshe dhe te thuash ndryshe nuk kuptohet te thuash te kunderten pra nuk ka teze-anti teze por ka teze dhe teze qe te dyja qendrojne sipas konteksteve te kuptuara nga dijetare te ndryshem, por qe te kuptohet kjo eshte e nevojshme te studjohet e Drejta Islame (sheriati) dhe thellesisht Mustalah Hadith.
Allahu ta shperblefte.
Ps/ do te vije edhe nje shkrim, qe do te jete i fundit, ku do te ti argumentoje ato qe ti thua duke e mbeshtetur shkrimin tend!
selam nga Rapsodi!

----------


## rapsod

*Argumenti nga dijetaret Shafi rreth lejimit te kendimit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit tane muslimane!*
Ka kujtuar _Imam en-Neveviu_ ne librin e tij _el-Edhkar _  se Shafiu dhe shoket e tij  thane: _Justehab-Pelqehet te lexohet tek ai (i vdekuri)  dicka nga Kur'ani, thane: e nese e lexojne te gjith Kur'anin (Hatmeh) eshte e mire (hasanen). _  Edhe Imam Shafiu ka theksuar mbi te (nesse 3ala dhalik)

*Argumenti i dijetareve Malikite*.

Ka thene _el-Kurtubij _  ne _"et-Tedhkireh"_: _Origjina e ketij kapitulli eshte Sadekaja ne te cilen nuk ka divergjenca (ikhtilaf), ashtu sikurse mberrin tek i vdekuri sevapet e saj (sadekase) po ashtu mberrin edhe leximi i Kur'anit, Duaja dhe Istigfari, sepse te gjitha keto jane Sadekah dhe sadekaja nuk perkufizohet vetem ne pasuri._

----------


## rapsod

Pra sic lexuat edhe me larte deri me tani kam sjelle argumente nga hadithi, sahabet dhe 4 mez'hebet (Hanifij, Malikij, Shafij dhe Hanbeli) per lejimin e leximit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit dhe te gjithe ne e kemi per detyre te respektojme fetvate e dala prej tyre dhe mos te bejme hallallin haram apo haramin hallall.
Ata qe na e trasheguan ne vendin tone Islamin nuk ishin te verber apo te humbur tu mesonin shqiptareve nje gje te tille pa pasur baze sheriati, Islamin nuk ka nevoje te na e mesoje dikush qe pretendon se eshte i dijshem duke kundershtuar dhe duke bere nje popull te tere qafira apo edhe mushrika. Nuk ka ndonje dallim te Islamit te dikurshem me te sotmin, Kur'ani eshte po ai, sunneti gjithashtu, dijetaret kane dhene shpirtin e tyre per te na e qartesuar Islamin dhe vijne disa pseudo hoxhallare qe ua hedhin poshte meritat e dijetareve pse flasin ndryshe por te bazuar ne sunnet.
 Nje pyetje, a mos valle te gjith sa permenda nga dijetaret qe mbrojne idene e te kenduarit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit jane qafira?!
Pergjigjen le ta gjeje cdo kush ne vetveten e tij duke i kerkuar Allahut te Madherishem udhzim ashtu sic bejne cdo dite muslimanet ne te gjithe boten!

----------


## -Edu

Selam Alejkum vellezer

rapsod 

mendoj se qellimi i ketyre ligjeratave eshte ndalimi i shendrimit te varrezave ne xhami.

a mund te jete keshtu ?

----------


## Acid_Burn

> Selam Alejkum vellezer
> 
> rapsod 
> 
> mendoj se qellimi i ketyre ligjeratave eshte ndalimi i shendrimit te varrezave ne xhami.
> 
> a mund te jete keshtu ?



meqenese me gote pihet edhe uje edhe vere duhet te ndalojme prodhimin e gotave kshu thu ti ???

----------


## rapsod

Selam!
I dashur Edu
Une nuk e di se cfare deshiron te thuash me "shnderim te varrezave ne xhami", ne arabisht ashtu si edhe ne shqip xhamia eshte xhami ku muslimanet adhurojne Krijuesin e tyre, ndersa varrezat jane varreza, varr-banesa e fundit e njeriut. Per Ehli sunneti ve el-Xhema3ah te adhuruarit e nje varri eshte e ndaluar rreptesisht, askush prej muslimaneve nuk mendon se personi i gjendur ne varr ka status te te adhuruarit.
Me pak fjale ligjerata eshte sic e kam theksuar ne titull qe leximi i Kur'anit vlen edhe per te vdekurit tane muslimane, ku sic do te vije ne vazhdim pika e nxehte e divergjencave te kesaj teme nuk eshte a mund te lexojme Kur'an per te vdekurit tane. Te katerta mez'hebet jane te pajtimit qe lexohet Kur'an per te vdekurit.
E bukura eshte se me duhet te sjell edhe nje here shprehjen e Acid Burn-it qe "meqe me gote pihet edhe uje edhe vere a mos valle duhet te ndalojme prodhimin e gotave?!

----------


## rapsod

*Pergjigje ndaj atyre qe shpifin se Imam Shafiu e ka ndaluar -haram- leximin e Kur'anit per te vdekurit tane muslimane!*
Ata qe thone se Shafiu e ka ndaluar leximin e Kur'anit per te vdekur me duhet te them me pergjegjesi te plote se shpifin dhe pergenjeshtrojne per imamin tone, ajo qe ka ndodhur me te vertete eshte "mendimi ndryshe" ose divergjenca -khliaf- rreth asaj qe _a mberrin Sevapi tek i vdekuri apo jo _   dhe _s'ka "khilaf" se a lejohet kendimi apo jo._
Thote Imam el-Sujutij ne komentimin e librit "es-Suduur": _"Kane pasur mendime te ndryshme dijetaret rreth ceshtjes se a mberrin sevapi i Kur'anit tek i vdekuri, shumica (el-xhumhur) te Selefeve dhe e tre imameve thone se mberrin, ndersa imam Shafiu ka mendim ndryshe per kete"_
Pra fjala eshte shume e qarte qe behet fjale per ceshtjen e mberritjes se sevapit te Kur'anit tek i vdekuri dhe jo per ceshtjen e ndalimit apo te lejimit te kendimit.
Ndersa ai i cili lutet pas perfundimit te kendimit qe sevapi te mberrije tek i vdekuri duke e deshiruar ate, nuk ka divergjence tek kater imamet. Kjo eshte ashtu sic e ka kuptuar paria shafiite sic thote *Imam Neveviu*   ne librin e tij *el-Edhkar*: _"E perzgjedhura -el Mukhtar- eshte se mberrin (sevapi) nese lexusi pas leximit thote: O Allah beje te mberrije sevapi i asaj qe lexova tek filani._
Te njejten gje ka thene edhe hafizi i hadithefe, kryegjygjtari, *Tekijuddin es-Subkij*   shafiit ne librin e tij *"Kada el-Ereb fi Esileti Haleb"* lur eshte pyetur per te drejtuarit e sevapit te leximit te Kur'anit tek i vdekuri u pergjigj per _Xhewaz-lejim_
Ajo qe eshte me e cuditshmja se militantet e fetvase se pareferueshme (shadh) te ndalimit te leximit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit kane kundershtuar ne te njejten kohe edhe dijetaret e tyre qe jane pika referuese sic eshte Ibn Tejmija.
Ibn Tejmije eshte vet ai i cili ka theksuar per lejimin e leximit te Kur'anit per te vdekurit dhe te drejtuarit te sevapit tek ata, ne librin e tij "Mexhmu3 fetawa Ibn Tejmijeh" Vellimi i 24 ai thote: _"Ai qe lexon Kur'anin per llogari te te vdekurit dhe ia drejton sevapin atij i ka vlejtur atij kjo (te vdekurit)", _   kur eshte pyetur cfare statusi (hukm) ka te berit e Hatmes per ate qe ka vdekur.
Me kaq e perfundoj kete teme duke shpresuar se me kane kuptuar si ata qe veprojne sic kane vepruar dijetaret tane ashtu edhe ata qe e kundershtojne kete veprimtari, Allahu inshallah i udhezofte ata gjithashtu kerkojme edhe ne prej Allahut udhezim.
PS/ Me vjen shume keq qe nuk e kam ne dore librin e Ibn Abdul Wahabit "Ahkam Temennij el-Mewt" keshtu qe per te qene i sinqerte me lexusin nuk i jam referuar ketij libri per te thene se edhe Ibn Abdul Wehabi pranon te lexohet kur'ani per te vdekurit, por duhet te jem i sakte me ju ne dhenien e referencave.
Pershendetje nga Rapsodi 
Selamun ala Ehli-l-Kibleh!

----------


## -Edu

> meqenese me gote pihet edhe uje edhe vere duhet te ndalojme prodhimin e gotave kshu thu ti ???



dervishet (Allahu i udhezoft) e bejne kete veper edhe ata veten e quajne musliman edhe pse adhurimi i varreve nuk ka baze askund as ne Kur'an as ne Sunnet.

Kete desha ta them une 

nje pyetje per juve

Me qfar nijeti duhet lexuar Kur'ani per te vdekurin ?!?

Selam Alejkum

Allahu ju shperbleft

----------


## Acid_Burn

> dervishet (Allahu i udhezoft) e bejne kete veper edhe ata veten e quajne musliman edhe pse adhurimi i varreve nuk ka baze askund as ne Kur'an as ne Sunnet.
> 
> Kete desha ta them une 
> 
> nje pyetje per juve
> 
> Me qfar nijeti duhet lexuar Kur'ani per te vdekurin ?!?
> 
> Selam Alejkum
> ...



Edu

Ka shume njerez sot qe e quajne veten Dervishe dhe nuk jan te tille. Ka shum njerez te cilet pretendojne se jane dicka dhe ne te vertete jane dicka tjeter. *Kush Adhuron dicka pos Allahut nuk eshte musliman*  Jemi te qarte deri ketu?

Tema qe vellai Rapsod ka hapur ka te beje me kendimin e Kur'anit per te vdekurit musliman. Ketu nuk eshte per qellim vizita e varreve edhe pse me lart eshte permendur. Kij parasysh qe po flasim per kendimin e Kur'anit dhe jo viziten e varreve.

Sa i perket pyetjes qe ke bere jam i sigurte qe Rapsod do te ta ktheje pergjigjen qarte sepse eshte ekspert ne temat qe hap. Megjithate meqe me ke cituar mua ne shkrimin tat me lejo edhe mua te te jap pergjigje.

Cdo pune e mire ne Islam ka nevoje qe te paraprihet nga nje qellim i mire. Qellimi i mire e ka vendin ne zemer dhe nga njehere shqiptohet edhe me gjuh. Prej dijetareve ka nga ata qe e shohin te domosdoshem shqiptimin me ze te Nijetit/Qellimit ka dhe prej atyre qe mjaftohen me ekzistencen e tij ne zemer. 

Sa i perket kendimit te Kur'anit Nijeti (Allahu e din cfar fshehin zemrat) eshte i qarte. Kerkimi i sevapit prej Allahut xh.sh per kendimin e Fjales se Tij Kur'anit Famelarte. Dallimi qendron ne ate qe pas leximit te Kur'anit apo pjeseve te caktuara te tij, nee lusim Allahun qe sevapin e kesaj pune te dobishme t'ja fale personit musliman te cilin kemi ne ne mend.

----------


## rapsod

O Edu!
Te lutem mos e degjenero temen o burr i dheut, te kerkosh te dish se si behet nijeti eshte shume diletante, me pak fjale nijeti s'ka recete ose strukture, beje te keqen vllaji jot si ta doje kokrra e qefit mjafton te jesh konform islamit.
Sa per dervishet.
Te sugjeroj te msosh nijetin pastaj te tregoj une per dervishet, ose me mire meso se cdo te thote besim, abdes, namaz, te njohesh sifatet e Allahut, dervishet leni ne pun te tyre se as ty s'te ngacmojne e as mu, jo te gjith qe pretendojne qe jane dervishe jane te tille, kur flasim per dervishe flasim per ata qe me te vertete jane te tille. Pastaj une s'kam permend ndonje dervish se nga e solle ti kete na e shpjego, une s'propagandoj adhurimin e varreve por te kenduarit e Kur'anit per te vdekurit. Nje pyetje, hoxhallaret te ju ne Prishtine nuk kendojne Ja Sin, apo Fatihane per filanin apo fistekun? Nuk ke se si te thuash jo se i kam pare vete!

----------


## -Edu

selam alejkum vellezer

me beni hallall ne qoftse je jeni ofenduar ne cilen do menyre.

Nuk kisha qellim te dilja nga tema, thjesht kerkova nje pergjigje ne te cilen pak a shume u pergjigje Acid_Burn, Allahu te shperbleft.


Sa per pyetjen time me duket e keni keqkuptuar ( acid burn eshte pergjigjur deri diku ne pyetjen time).

Kete deshirova ta dije une psh kur falim Namaz une bej njetin keshtu :

Bej njet me fal namazin e sabahut per knaqesine e Allahut.




> Sa i perket kendimit te Kur'anit Nijeti (Allahu e din cfar fshehin zemrat) eshte i qarte. Kerkimi i sevapit prej Allahut xh.sh per kendimin e Fjales se Tij Kur'anit Famelarte. Dallimi qendron ne ate qe pas leximit te Kur'anit apo pjeseve te caktuara te tij, nee lusim Allahun qe sevapin e kesaj pune te dobishme t'ja fale personit musliman te cilin kemi ne ne mend.


Allahu te shperbleft per kete pergjigje vella kete desha ta dije une

Kerkoj hallall nga ju perseri ne qofte se ju kam penguar ne cfare do menyre

Allahu na Meshirofte te gjitheve dhe na beft prej te devotshmeve.

----------


## rapsod

Selam Edu!
Nuk ka asgje ne cka ke shkrujt ti per te me ofenduar dhe s'ke pse te kerkosh te ta bej hallall sepse s'ka cte te bej, cdo musliman mund te djalogoj per cdo paqartesi si ne jeten e perditshme ashtu edhe ne forum, ti ashtu e konceptove dhe ate pergjigje more dhe s'kishte asgje te keqe ne kete mes dhe te them qe bere mjaft mire qe pyete sepse nje dijetar i madh ka thene: "*nuk mesojne kurre tre kategori njereish, budallai* (si problem fiziologjik) *mendjemadhi*   (qe mendon se eshte me i ditur se tjetri dhe nuk pyet edhe pse nje ceshtje nuk e di) dhe i* turpshmi*   (ai qe ka turp te pyesi-2 te fundit jane probleme ne karakter)

----------

